# The Feihu Fork and the Baoya Fork!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

In recent years, more and more Chinese slingshoters started to play a flat bands,and there are two main kinds of wood fork slingshot style called Feihu Fork and Baoya Fork separately,which is named by Chinese slingshot-king Mr Feihu Deng and Thailand's famous slingshoter Mr Ma (Mr Ma has duck teeth which called 龅牙-Baoya in Chinese .Maybe it's not too polite,but this has been established).Here are the two typical style demos made by GZK.The yellow one is Feihu Fork(Lobular boxwood),and the black one is Baoya Fork(African Blackwood)~Which is more beautiful?it's up to you,ha-ha~ :naughty:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I like that yellow one. It has a classic look. If it would help me shoot like Mr Ma that is all I would shoot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i seen a game show that i think had the duck guy on it and he could hit a fly with it.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i seen a game show that i think had the duck guy on it and he could hit a fly with it.


A Japanese TV show,there it was!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Was that the guy?


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Was that the guy?


yes,just that~


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That was a cool show a lot of good ss shooters on there


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the second more, the dark wood looks so precious, a nice shooter !!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Why choose? I like them both


----------

